# 14 pound Chattahoochee River largemouth



## fish hawk (Mar 2, 2015)

Caught below West point dam somewhere around the Lanett area.Congrats to the young man.Thats a heck of a catch for that stretch of water!!!!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Alabama-Wildlife-and-Freshwater-Fisheries-Division/242269819151597


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 2, 2015)

Wish it could of got released.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 2, 2015)

That's an OLD fish. Look at those eyes! Congrats to the angler


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome catch!! That will look good on his wall!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome, congrats to the man. I hope i can catch one that big one day


----------



## Ahab (Mar 2, 2015)

Beautiful catch!


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Mar 2, 2015)

Beautiful fish! It's a shame it wasn't released back, but you can tell that fish is really old; it was in its last days.


----------



## Cletus T. (Mar 2, 2015)

HECK YEAH…….what a great catch for the angler!!!

Big ole river fish…..love the eyeballs on that joker!!!

WOW…..just WOW!!!!


----------



## ryork (Mar 2, 2015)

Dang, been crappie and hybrid/striper fishing in that neck of the woods before.  That's heck of a bass for anywhere right there.


----------



## jocko755 (Mar 2, 2015)

Monster bass!  Congrats to the Angler!

Would love to know more about the catch story and what kind of set up and bait used?  I would imagine he about fainted at the sight of that PIG.   In river current - I would imagine that was a heavy fish to reel in.  Sometimes the old big girls give up easier.  

Like others - it is a shame it wasn't released.  They can make good replica mounts these days from a picture and measurements.  Let that beauty continue it's genes into the river!  And be even bigger for the next angler lucky enough to catch her.

Looks like rigamortis has set in on it's jaw -  looks to have been dead awhile.     Anyone know more about the catch?


----------



## jzFish (Mar 2, 2015)

Man what a fish!


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 2, 2015)

I am happy for the guy who caught it, good for him. I bet it will look great hanging on his wall.


----------



## bsanders (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome catch btw


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice fish.


----------



## mattech (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome fish, congrats to the angler.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 2, 2015)

That fish is perfect in every way! Nice catch!


----------



## jocko755 (Mar 3, 2015)

I would be tight lipped .  I hope he got a better picture when the fish was fresh and alive.  

Maybe somewhere theres a forum in AL that has info? The AL DNR Facebook doesn't provide much.   I'd still love to know more about the catch.

I apologize and don't mean to condemn this catch or his right to keep it.  The smile on his face says it all.  I'm just hungry for details.  It's a tease.


----------



## jocko755 (Mar 3, 2015)

That's true.  I don't even fish the river and would have no idea what the potential is.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 3, 2015)

Cool fish.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 3, 2015)

Big fish. Look good on the wall or in the deep fryer.


----------



## pedro (Mar 3, 2015)

great catch


----------



## Elradio (Mar 3, 2015)

That thing is a monster, especially for a river fish.


----------



## pedro (Mar 3, 2015)

great catch


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 3, 2015)

That's an old lunker right there


----------



## littlewolf (Mar 3, 2015)

WOW! Awesome catch - congrats to the fisherman!


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2015)

Great catch.  The word record came from a river ox-bow.


----------



## bsanders (Mar 3, 2015)

I think it's awesome that the kid caught it. I saw where someone earlier mention it appearing to look like it had rigamortis, but from those pictures it loOKs like the bass is frozen alot more than looking like he could have found it floating. I commented the same earlier but for what ever reason my comment was deleted.....but not by me. The kid will have to fish a while to top that one.


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow!! That's a heck of a bass any place congrats to that young man. 

A 14lb bass out of the hooch that far north would be 1 in a 1,000,000 but I wouldn't say impossible I've caught a few truly big bass north of West Point all from the same exact spot and never caught anything close anywhere else on the hooch until you get down between Eufaula and Seminole.

Its a rare fish but its possible.

Don't be a hater until you have the facts to back it up.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 3, 2015)

The record for Goat Rock is 14 lb 3oz.


----------



## mattech (Mar 3, 2015)

Any idea what it weighs? Its huge!!!!


----------



## PopPop (Mar 3, 2015)

Great Catch.
I believe him.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 3, 2015)

Lawnmowerman said:


> When I catch a "teen"ager, yall are gonna see it posted everywhere, and I will tell you where I caught it, because I don't believe there's another one that big in said waters.



I wouldn't tell a soul, just not worth the non-sense that comes with it.  Same as if I killed a giant deer.  Last place I'd put it would be this forum.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2015)

bsanders said:


> I think it's awesome that the kid caught it. I saw where someone earlier mention it appearing to look like it had rigamortis, but from those pictures it loOKs like the bass is frozen alot more than looking like he could have found it floating. I commented the same earlier but for what ever reason my comment was deleted.....but not by me. The kid will have to fish a while to top that one.



I agree.  Too much color on the fish to have been dead long.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 3, 2015)

That's a fish of a lifetime, that young man is gonna have a hard time topping that one!


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 3, 2015)

I wonder what it would feel like to have a 14lb bass on the other end of your line? There would have to be a moment where you thought you were just hung up, then once you realized it was a fish youd have to be thinking catfish or striper, then when you actually saw it all you would be thinking is dear god dont let this thing come off!


----------



## humdandy (Mar 3, 2015)

He gets to eat it and can get it mounted!

Bass are a renewable resource, you don't hear people letting turkeys, hogs, etc walk.

Congrats to the young man!

anybody know what he used?


----------



## bsanders (Mar 3, 2015)

Not sure what all happened with this thread, but thank you for bringing it back with some level headed thinking!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Mar 3, 2015)

That is a flat out PIG.

Way to go young man.


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Mar 3, 2015)

That's one big ol bass.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 3, 2015)

Congrats to the angler.  What a beast.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 3, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> I wonder what it would feel like to have a 14lb bass on the other end of your line? There would have to be a moment where you thought you were just hung up, then once you realized it was a fish youd have to be thinking catfish or striper, then when you actually saw it all you would be thinking is dear god dont let this thing come off!



I know a guy who caught a 14 ponder out of lake in Alabama, Wedowee I think. He swore he was hung on the bottom before it started to move off.


----------



## reezenshooter (Mar 3, 2015)

dont u know that fish put up a fight...congrats to the angler, gonna make a fine mantle piece for years to come


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Mar 4, 2015)

Awesome fish. Glad he kept it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 4, 2015)

really nice bass. congrats kid.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 4, 2015)

Trophy of a lifetime! He'll fish the rest of his life to top that, glad he kept it!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 4, 2015)

Awesome catch, he'll have trouble topping that.


----------



## rydert (Mar 4, 2015)

that's a good one...congrats to the young man


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 4, 2015)

Awesome catch.  I'm heading to the lake this afternoon, not that I'll catch one of those.


----------



## Gunny146 (Mar 4, 2015)

That is an awesome fish. I would have that thing mounted on a pillow so I could sleep with it....and what he said^^^^


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 4, 2015)

Gunny146 said:


> That is an awesome fish. I would have that thing mounted on a pillow so I could sleep with it....and what he said^^^^





It'd be a king sized pillow, that's for sure!


----------



## Cobb Vista Club (Mar 6, 2015)

Glad all the bad vib got cleaned up in this thread -what a great fish!


----------



## whitemarlin (Mar 6, 2015)

That is one huge bass but IMO I think she is kind of ugly. Congrats thought


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 6, 2015)

whitemarlin said:


> That is one huge bass but IMO I think she is kind of ugly. Congrats thought



I'll bet you'd think it was the most beautiful fish in the World if you had caught it.


----------



## Gunny146 (Mar 6, 2015)

Backlasher82 said:


> I'll bet you'd think it was the most beautiful fish in the World if you had caught it.



You dang right!


----------



## illbfishin (Mar 6, 2015)

Congratulations for catching a Great fish. I won't say a fish of a lifetime because that young man will probably be a fisherman for life now and hopefully a few more will come.

My first "large" bass was a 9 lb Largemouth I caught when I was 12 years old. I rushed home to show my Dad and anyone I could find. Later that night I thought about that Bass having to die to make me happy. Then I had the realization it didn't have to die that I made that decision. Now I'm 48 and have never regretted keeping that bass. But I've never kept another one since and I've released several over 10 lb. Somehow I believe all the guys who wish for a large bass to be released had a similar experience. I hope the young man enjoys the fish and all the attention that comes with it. There is no right or wrong here. Only a moment that will affect him for the rest of his life. And that's why I go fishing. Great Job young man.


----------



## tack17 (Mar 6, 2015)

illbfishin said:


> Congratulations for catching a Great fish. I won't say a fish of a lifetime because that young man will probably be a fisherman for life now and hopefully a few more will come.
> 
> My first "large" bass was a 9 lb Largemouth I caught when I was 12 years old. I rushed home to show my Dad and anyone I could find. Later that night I thought about that Bass having to die to make me happy. Then I had the realization it didn't have to die that I made that decision. Now I'm 48 and have never regretted keeping that bass. But I've never kept another one since and I've released several over 10 lb. Somehow I believe all the guys who wish for a large bass to be released had a similar experience. I hope the young man enjoys the fish and all the attention that comes with it. There is no right or wrong here. Only a moment that will affect him for the rest of his life. And that's why I go fishing. Great Job young man.




I've had your experience as well.  Well said.


----------



## GrumpyOldMan (Mar 6, 2015)

illbfishin said:


> Congratulations for catching a Great fish. I won't say a fish of a lifetime because that young man will probably be a fisherman for life now and hopefully a few more will come.
> 
> My first "large" bass was a 9 lb Largemouth I caught when I was 12 years old. I rushed home to show my Dad and anyone I could find. Later that night I thought about that Bass having to die to make me happy. Then I had the realization it didn't have to die that I made that decision. Now I'm 48 and have never regretted keeping that bass. But I've never kept another one since and I've released several over 10 lb. Somehow I believe all the guys who wish for a large bass to be released had a similar experience. I hope the young man enjoys the fish and all the attention that comes with it. There is no right or wrong here. Only a moment that will affect him for the rest of his life. And that's why I go fishing. Great Job young man.



Great post!   Had a similar experience as you and completely agree.   I decided at a young age to throw them all back.   I'm not real fond of the taste of most freshwater fish though 

Releasing a trophy might be result in someone else sharing in the joy later, and you just might catch it again yourself (even bigger), especially on a smaller lake.

For those who want to harvest, well that's cool too.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Mar 6, 2015)

I catch-n-release most all of my fish, especially the big girls.  However I see nothing wrong with him keeping such a fish, especially if it was his first big one like Illbfishin noted above (great post btw)... Coming from a very small town (with not even a red light), I drug my first big one around washtub-style to show everybody too.   I'll never forget that feeling...  

In my experience, most of those who keep any and all fish, end up eating them -- which is why we were provided with fish from the beginning anyways.... I just wish some folks would simply let the bigguns go after they've caught a few, so they can continue to grow and reproduce now that we've learned so much through management and conservation.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 6, 2015)

Tmpr111 said:


> I catch-n-release most all of my fish, especially the big girls.  However I see nothing wrong with him keeping such a fish, especially if it was his first big one like Illbfishin noted above (great post btw)... Coming from a very small town (with not even a red light), I drug my first big one around washtub-style to show everybody too.   I'll never forget that feeling...
> 
> In my experience, most of those who keep any and all fish, end up eating them -- which is why we were provided with fish from the beginning anyways.... I just wish some folks would simply let the bigguns go after they've caught a few, so they can continue to grow and reproduce now that we've learned so much through management and conservation.



Now I think this way of thinking will work around here now. My first big bass is still in the freezer, I couldn't bring my self to mount it because it wasn't over 10lbs.  That was 21 years ago and Ive yet to crack into the double digits, every year my best is 9ish. But they all go back for the most part. The last two big bass I ate were because they died after being caught. Those met the grease. The 12in are the ones that need eating anyway.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 6, 2015)

Great catch out of the Hooch!


----------



## whitemarlin (Mar 7, 2015)

Backlasher82 said:


> I'll bet you'd think it was the most beautiful fish in the World if you had caught it.



I completely agree with you but hey my biggest bass is one ugly looking fish


----------

